# The Invisible Children - KONY2012



## RealityStops (Mar 6, 2012)

[yt]Y4MnpzG5Sqc[/yt] 
​The above video is a documentary developed by a Humanitarian Awareness Group called The Invisible Children. Their goal and now my goal is to raise the awareness of the millions around the world who are unaware of the acts of a single man, Joseph Kony. Joseph Kony is a self styled religious speaker who has for the last twenty years staged atrocities against the people of Uganda and nearby African countries and Humanity as a whole - abducting children for murder, forcing them to be his child soldiers and as sex slaves.

Several weeks ago I was linked onto the group through a friend who works closely with the Red Cross and their aid workers in Africa, despite getting on the wagon rather late - as the movement has been underway for several years now - I profess that I have never felt quite so strongly about Humanitarian work as I have now. Growing up, I was the type who'd channel hop on the TV when requests for aid and donations for the blighted in Africa came on the TV, I would rather calmly move away from such adverts on the Internet (before acquiring adblock, in which I then filtered them). So basically, I was the type who believed, "Its all the way over there, I can't do anything/it doesn't effect me".

Then as said, I was told about TIC, I was shown videos, articles and other snippets of information about how a small group of people steadily raised awareness about Joseph Kony, how they would do the things they did for the people in Uganda when no one else would - all out of their own pocket. For a moment, it made me want to help, so I donated what I could and despite being in the UK - a country which seems to do most of its Humanitarian work out of the public eye - I contacted my local officials for their opinions.

Then the drive for KONY2012 started and I realised, there was a lot I could do. I didn't have enough money to donate heavily like some people, nor the social network of others. When things like SOPA and ACTA came up,  the Internet banded together - there were no national borders, no states of control or political opinions, it was an undiluted focus by global society for global society, "We don't want this", the same could be said for this. Even if you can't donate money, you can still speak about it, you can pass the message onto people who can do more. Contact your officials, hit up your local media, the longer the spotlight stays on the issue the more likely the hierarchy of each nation will act.


     You can find more information at: http://www.kony2012.com/ & http://www.invisiblechildren.com/ ​


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 6, 2012)

do you have any third party sources?

i never trust first party sources


----------



## RealityStops (Mar 6, 2012)

There is quite a lot circulating on the web. With that said, wikipedia provides quite a lot of information about Joseph Kony: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Kony


----------



## triage (Mar 6, 2012)

george bush doesn't care about black peo-fuck


----------



## Xenke (Mar 6, 2012)

RealityStops said:


> The Invisible Children are the children of Uganda and neighbouring countries of Africa who are being abducted for use as child soldiers and sex slaves, they are forced to kill, main and commit atrocities in the name of Joseph Kony.



If they were really invisible they wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 6, 2012)

RealityStops said:


> There is quite a lot circulating on the web. With that said, wikipedia provides quite a lot of information about Joseph Kony: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Kony



so he's basically a religious nut who thinks he's doing the work of god, by kidnapping a bunch of kids and forcing them into labor

what the fuck am i reading



Xenke said:


> If they were really invisible they wouldn't have this problem.



they are only invisible at night :V


----------



## Aetius (Mar 6, 2012)

The world didn't care about Rwanda, what makes you think they will care this time?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh hey, I watched a documentary too once.

Thread reads terribly like an advertisement to me.


----------



## Elim Garak (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh well, Africa it's not like the world will care.

Back when there was a lovely country called Rhodesia the world was against it and Zimbabwe was formed, so many black africans wanting to go back to Rhodesia where they could rise and fall on their own merits rather then only fall.


----------



## RealityStops (Mar 6, 2012)

Welp, out all the places I've posted about this, I'm not surprised that the FA forums are the only ones to react so negatively.

If it isn't about furs, for furs, or in their interests then I shouldn't bother apparently.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 6, 2012)

RealityStops said:


> Welp, out all the places I've posted about this, I'm not surprised that the FA forums are the only ones to react so negatively.
> 
> If it isn't about furs, for furs, or in their interests then I shouldn't bother apparently.



Wrong, if it was about Furries we'd care even less and you'd get a menagerie of insults.

The problem is, like Term said, that it looks more like an advertisement and nobody is going to sit through half-an-hour of a problem we're all aware of and about which we (us here) can do almost nothing.
Also, there's no attempt at sparkling a discussion on your behalf, just infornation and the documental, so there's even less reasons to care about the thread or to pay actually pay attention to this, no matter how grave and important a matter it is. I know it's sad, and seems neglectful on our behalf, but it's the truth in this very moment.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 6, 2012)

RealityStops said:


> Welp, out all the places I've posted about this, I'm not surprised that the FA forums are the only ones to react so negatively.
> 
> If it isn't about furs, for furs, or in their interests then I shouldn't bother apparently.



imagine FAF as a PG-13 4chan

and then you got faf in a nutshell


----------



## Elim Garak (Mar 6, 2012)

RealityStops said:


> Welp, out all the places I've posted about this, I'm not surprised that the FA forums are the only ones to react so negatively.
> 
> If it isn't about furs, for furs, or in their interests then I shouldn't bother apparently.


It's because we all want to nuke Africa :V


----------



## Kitutal (Mar 6, 2012)

I want to disagree here, this isn't just _'look at how bad things are in Africa, but shame there's nothing we can do about it.'
_This is _'look at this particularly even worse problem, that various important people are trying to do something about, but that they might get bored of if people stop caring'_. This is people all over the world coming together for a common cause and actually going out of their way to make a difference rather than just donating a little bit of money to make themselves feel better.


----------



## RealityStops (Mar 6, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Wrong, if it was about Furries we'd care even less and you'd get a menagerie of insults.
> 
> The problem is, like Term said, that it looks more like an advertisement and nobody is going to sit through half-an-hour of a problem we're all aware of and about which we (us here) can do almost nothing.
> Also, there's no attempt at sparkling a discussion on your behalf, just infornation and the documental, so there's even less reasons to care about the thread or to pay actually pay attention to this, no matter how grave and important a matter it is. I know it's sad, and seems neglectful on our behalf, but it's the truth in this very moment.



An understandable statement. The thing is, what would you discuss about this? The main point behind this particular drive by TIC is to raise awareness about Kony and his actions to those who don't. If I were to ask, "What is your opinion on this?" the given response, if you're any sort of decent human being would be, "I think what Kony is doing is wrong and this is something worth while".

With that said though, there are things you can do. The TIS movement has been going strong for several years and despite the fact that I personally was only made aware of this in the past few weeks I've been willing to donate and capable enough to contact my local government officials. Even if you simply choose to spread the word without acting on it any other way, some people you tell about this will go on to do something with the information.

I know a lot of people like to sit down at the end of the day and shut their eyes and ears to the problems out there in the wider world, but the fact is if people send a message out, that as a collective the 'Human Race' as a whole does not agree with actions like these it could and should have resounding effects. Most of the Middle East is currently plagued by rioting, revolutions and rebellions, acts like these can help spur the world governments into acting and putting a stop to it.

So at the end of the day really, whilst the focus of this is to end the reign of a particular man in central Africa, the resounding effects would say, "There is no longer an 'Us' and 'Them' but the Human Race as a collective".

Edit:



Ikrit said:


> imagine FAF as a PG-13 4chan
> 
> and then you got faf in a nutshell



Funny you say that, the 4chan thread on this got by for the most part without trolling.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 6, 2012)

RealityStops said:


> Welp, out all the places I've posted about this, I'm not surprised that the FA forums are the only ones to react so negatively.
> 
> If it isn't about furs, for furs, or in their interests then I shouldn't bother apparently.



If instead you took the time to maybe talk about Invisible Children, which is a great documentary IMO, maybe about what you liked specifically, the larger issue of child soldiers around the world, loss of innocence, or something along that lines, you would have gotten a much more positive response.

Instead what you did was come here and post up a flyer-esque OP which looks like you're part of the documentary's marketing team.  YOU EVEN FORMATTED THE OP LIKE IT WAS A FLYER.

FAF is not your FA journal, nor is it a bulletin board.  In the future, make your posts with the intent of starting discussion rather then yelling out to people:  HEY LOOK!  THIS IS A THING I SAW AND I FEEL SOMEWHAT STRONGLY ABOUT THIS ISSUE AND YOU SHOULD TOO BECAUSE I POSTED THIS MESSAGE.

For instance, if I just posted a video of Jimmy Valvano speaking at the 1993 ESPY Awards about his fight with cancer, copy and pasted some random things from the Jimmy V Foundation website and link dumped, that's an unacceptable OP here.

If instead I posted something about Valvano's story, how his words have personally affected me, people I know who've struggled with cancer and appealed to the fact that most, if not all of us probably knows someone who's been touched by this terrible disease, that would be satisfactory and would open the floor to discussion about cancer.


----------



## RealityStops (Mar 6, 2012)

Term, I've taken your advice with a grain of salt and I see where you're coming from - as what others have said. I've edited the original post to more reflect my own opinions rather than something canned I cooked up earlier.


----------



## Globalchaos101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Agh, tell me you didn't post this on SoFurry too? i just did that a bit ago, i couldn't find anything Kony related through the search and made a thread with the video.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 7, 2012)

The Lord's Resistance Army is pretty much what happens when you send missionaries to export religion to a place where Enlightenment philosophy never took hold and can't keep it in check.  Same for the "Kill the Gays" bill that's experiencing a revival in Uganda right now.

Unfortunately I think Africa's screwed for at least until the first world gets its shit together.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 7, 2012)

Very Obligatory and tasteless.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2012)

Lobar said:


> Unfortunately I think Africa's screwed for at least until the first world gets its shit together.


So never then?


----------



## Aetius (Mar 7, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> So never then?



No, until Bono sells enough useless albums about Africa to get the message out.


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2012)

*I HATE INVISIBLE CHILDREN. *

They are a disgusting excuse for a non-profit organization. Honestly sickening. Not only are their spending habits as a non profit horrible (Mainly  cause the organization has so far only been successful as sending rich  white kids to Africa)  http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=12429 

But If you watch their first documentary, its basically a bunch of  privileged kids running into Africa to try and â€œSaveâ€ Africans. http://www.wrongingrights.com/2009/03/worst-idea-ever.html 

Which putting aside the orientalism and blatant racism aside, the  problem with that is they have NO CLUE what they are doing. The ended up  using American sympathy to pressure the Ugandan government to try and  meet with Kony to work out a truce, he agrees, and they _celebrate as  saviors of Africa_. T*he Ugandan government was pressured into that cease-fire by Invisible Children Kony ended up using the  cease fire as a way to build up more troops, and shift his military,  resulting in the rape, killing, and kidnapping of thousands of people.* 

Invisible Children's second move after their disastrous cease-fire that they aggrandized as "saving" was to pressure the Obama admin to send troops thereâ€¦  which *derailed a second peace process and resulted once again in the  killing and raping of hundreds of people in retaliation.*

http://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/136673/mareike-schomerus-tim-allen-and-koen-vlassenroot/obama-takes-on-the-lra
http://ilto.wordpress.com/2006/11/02/the-visible-problem-with-invisible-children/ 
http://c2052482.r82.cf0.rackcdn.com/images/737/original/FY11-Audited Financial Statements.pdf?1320205055


So far Invisible Children's accomplishments:
1.) Ruin the capture of Kony.
2.) Cause the rape, murder, and kidnapping of thousands of people.
3.) Ruin the second peace process in Uganda.
4.) Urge for U.S. troops to invade a foreign country so they can kill more people, and do so without the consent of the Ugandan government. 
5.) Caused more rape, murder, and kidnapping.
6.) Successfully sent rich elitist colonial-esque white kids over to Africa.
7.) Successfully made a nice video giving themselves a pat on the back and full honors for being the "saviors" of Uganda and "ending Africa's longest war".
8.) Passed out more ENGLISH Bibles to people who cannot read English or read at all than food, medical supplies, or access to clean water.


Invisible Children has great marketing. And it has legions of people who go half-cocked on pieces of information and some propaganda videos and run around spewing about them on the internet. There are far, far better organizations to donate to that do far more in promoting stability, safety, and health in Africa.

So to Invisible Children: Fuck you. Fuck you. Fuck you.


----------



## Cain (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> *I HATE INVISIBLE CHILDREN. *
> 
> They are a disgusting excuse for a non-profit organization. Honestly sickening. Not only are their spending habits as a non profit horrible (Mainly  cause the organization has so far only been successful as sending rich  white kids to Africa)  http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=12429
> 
> ...



Welp, my opinion's swayed.

I read about Kony2012 in the newspaper this morning, and subsequently at school, where a handful of my friends told me about it, and how it was going to explode over facebook after school. (He was right)

Invisible Children has a noble cause, for wanting to stop Kony from selling children into the sex trade and creating child soldiers, -but-, as Deo has mentioned, they're going about it the completely wrong way and doing more damage than help.

Deo, you won't mind me quoting you to my friends on FB would you?


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 7, 2012)

its a scam and nothing more  http://blog.joerenken.com/2012/03/07/invisible-children-and-kony-2012-exposed/


----------



## Kitutal (Mar 7, 2012)

It's also rather expensive, they tell you to buy their action pack to get invovled, it contains a t-shirt a could of bracelets and a few posters, costs $30 to get one. Where does all that money go? i mean, yes, they're getting people interested, getting people to want to help out, and actually doing so, but yet, of course they're not going to be perfect, especially if it's a religious organisation, I never trust them, even those run by my own religion. I'm willing to help spread the word a little if that will help with their efforts, this idea that politicians will get bored and stop doing anything if people lose interest, I can believe that. But I'm not going to send money to some charity or other unless I know where it's going and agree with what they're doing with it. Still, it's a nice idea for all that, might get more people inspired to try something similar, it's a step in the right direction at least.
I vote we create our own charity and do things properly.



CaptainCool said:


> its a scam and nothing more  http://blog.joerenken.com/2012/03/07/invisible-children-and-kony-2012-exposed/



I think scam is going a little too far. Looking over the claims in the film and the article linked to, they clearly say that he has left uganda and is causing trouble elsewhere, and that he would be causing more trouble if lots of people all over the world weren't working together against him, as they are partly through the efforts of this organisation to get people to care. meanwhile, as it says, uganda is recovering, these are amongst the people that are helping there, and inspiring many more people to help. And finally, yes, there are plenty of other problems, that can't be solved quickly and easily, but we can't just go, oh, there's too many things wrong, let's leave them all because it's not fair to choose one over another. The whole purpose of this, above anything else, is to get people to care about something more than sending in a little money on occasion, to make people work together for a cause they believe in, I think with enough effort they can succeed in this, and get people to start caring more about other things too, and realising what they can do all working together.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 7, 2012)

maybe not a scam. but they obviously have NO idea what they are doing.
all they did was make a flashy movie, sent rich white kids to africa but nothing really gets done.
http://resistapathy.tumblr.com/post/18878818329/seriously-please-dont-support-invisible-children-inc


----------



## Bliss (Mar 7, 2012)

We need _more_ privileged Caucasian kids, not less.


----------



## Cain (Mar 7, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/theothersideofkony2012

I know some of you won't be too happy that this is on facebook, but it's done. 

I've quoted some things you guys have posted.
Let me know if I've got anything wrong.


----------



## Kitutal (Mar 7, 2012)

It's a charity, they're trying to help people, they may not be perfect, but at least they're trying and doing something. Problem is all to many people can't be bothered to go and do anything like this. If you think you can do better, then go ahead.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 7, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> https://www.facebook.com/theothersideofkony2012
> 
> I know some of you won't be too happy that this is on facebook, but it's done.
> 
> ...



That's... kind of bold on your behalf, I must say, but at least Deo and Captain were nice enough to include aditional sources. Might as well inform yourself a little bit more if you plan to keep with this, you know, in order to actually stand for the sources and back the quoted posts further. I just hope you can keep this up safely.

EDIT: and, like Kitukal said, maybe even propose something else... wait, that's too big a challenge for anyone. It's best to stay only on the "informative" side, this business is treacherous.


----------



## Cain (Mar 7, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> That's... kind of bold on your behalf, I must say, but at least Deo and Captain were nice enough to include aditional sources. Might as well inform yourself a little bit more if you plan to keep with this, you know, in order to actually stand for the sources and back the quoted posts further. I just hope you can keep this up safely.



Thanks.
I realize I'm going to get a lot of flak from this, and it's going to eat up huge amounts of my spare time, but I strongly believe that people shouldn't blindly follow a cause without first considering all the information from both sides before charging in.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 7, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> It's a charity, they're trying to help people, they may not be perfect, but at least they're trying and doing something. Problem is all to many people can't be bothered to go and do anything like this. If you think you can do better, then go ahead.


The problem is that they're making things worse over there. Technically I AM doing better by sitting here doing nothing and not making the problem worse :V

Just because it is a charity doesn't mean it's not a shitty one. Take The Salvation Army for example. They're a charity but there was a big fiasco about gay marriage being signed into law in New York. What does Salvation Army do? 

"Hey! We don't agree with that law! If it goes through then we're not offering our services to the homeless people there. So THERE"

So unless a charity is doing what a charity should do and not enforce its biases or do a shitty job then fuck it.


----------



## Cain (Mar 7, 2012)

If you guys also have other sources and information about Kony 2012 and Invisible Children, please PM me the links and info so I can put it up on the facebook page mentioned above. 

Also, and I know I'm blatantly promoting the page, if you are against Kony 2012 and Invisible Children, or think that people should be better informed before jumping into a rally or donation, hop onto your facebook account (if you have one) and like and share this, so it can be seen by more people. 
Thanks.

/Derail


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey Jagged, check this thread out: http://www.reddit.com/r/DAE/comments/qlqzd/am_i_the_only_one_who_is_suspicious_about/


----------



## Cain (Mar 7, 2012)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Hey Jagged, check this thread out: http://www.reddit.com/r/DAE/comments/qlqzd/am_i_the_only_one_who_is_suspicious_about/


Hey, thanks Ramsay!
I'll have to quote and put that on the FB page when I get on my computer.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 7, 2012)

Ahh yeah, more forms of Neo-Colonialism


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 7, 2012)

Ive decided to email and call every senator to get the issue more notice. This will be a long day.


----------



## Lunar (Mar 7, 2012)

What I'd like to know is, where was everyone during the past thirty years this has been happening?  It's not anything new, and people are only just now getting around to spreading the word?  I can't tell you how many posts and notices/posters I made to go everywhere, how much I advocated it.... News doesn't travel very fast when it really counts.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 7, 2012)

Lunar said:


> What I'd like to know is, where was everyone during the past thirty years this has been happening?  It's not anything new, and people are only just now getting around to spreading the word?  I can't tell you how many posts and notices/posters I made to go everywhere, how much I advocated it.... News doesn't travel very fast when it really counts.



Most were getting fat and lazy and not giving a damn, like most people in the first world.
Whenever something is a trend, then they start to care.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 7, 2012)

Lunar said:


> What I'd like to know is, where was everyone during the past thirty years this has been happening?  It's not anything new, and people are only just now getting around to spreading the word?  I can't tell you how many posts and notices/posters I made to go everywhere, how much I advocated it.... News doesn't travel very fast when it really counts.



The news has been everywhere.  The problem with places in Africa facing civil war and such is, among other things, not wanting to waste military resources with very little return, and some countries who are profiting off of African nations killing themselves.


----------



## RedSavage (Mar 7, 2012)

Invisible Children has an interesting business model. 

1: Raise money to rid of the discord in Africa. 
2: Create discord in Africa. 

Guess you can fail when you go about it like that!


----------



## yackitysmackity (Mar 7, 2012)

Commendable cause, but does anyone truly think it'll end with Kony? Two more rebel leaders will rise up to replace him. 

It's funny, popular culture has been commenting on these atrocities for years now in comic books, novels, and what have you, but one guy does a quality film, guest starring his kid who's a little smarter than the average bear, and suddenly you have this hip, trendy thing to say you're 100% behind. Don't get me wrong; I'm sure that is exactly what the maker of that film wants. It's great for what he's trying to accomplish. Though, the majority has a short attention span and I predict many people forgetting about this in the coming weeks.

More power to him though. Hope this actually gets something done.


----------



## shteev (Mar 7, 2012)

Should've known everyone on here would be cynical. 
Tell me, then, is it better for no action to be taken at all?


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 7, 2012)

It's cases like this where both sides flood you with information and expensive marketing that I feel least inclined to get involved. 

The huge debate over the credibility of TIC has left me with the conclusion that I have no hope of knowing what's _really_ going on, and hence I instead feel that the best course of action is not to get involved in the shitstorm at all. This is one reason why I don't vote.

Besides, call me unhelpful, but any individual contribution - or lack thereof - would have a negligible impact on world affairs. Whatever the outcome of this situation may be, I can't change it with my individual effort. I have a lot more problems in my life and the welfare of Ugandans is pretty low scoring on the scale of things.


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 7, 2012)

shteev said:


> Should've known everyone on here would be cynical.
> Tell me, then, is it better for no action to be taken at all?



While it is a terrible thing, IC is is the leading (and probably only) charity dealing with this, and I am rather wary about donating to an organization that only has a 2 star rating for accountability and transparency.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 7, 2012)

Spoiler: don't read if you are easily offended



My Little Kony, 
I used to wonder what child soldiers could be 
My Little Kony 
Until I kidnapped them in their sleep 
Strenuous training, 
Nothing is fun 
Stab their parents through the heart 
Growing and strong, 
Sharing weapons 
Is an easy feat, 
And child soldiers make it all complete. 
My Little Kony, 
don't you know you are my very best slaveees.


----------



## yackitysmackity (Mar 7, 2012)

shteev said:


> Should've known everyone on here would be cynical.
> Tell me, then, is it better for no action to be taken at all?



Well, America has been takinghttp://www.foreignaffairs.com/artic...-vlassenroot/obama-takes-on-the-lra?page=show action since 2008 with AFRICOM missions. The objective has always been to KILL Kony, but they've failed time and time again. Now we're supposed to believe these military advisors that have been sent are going to make a difference? Especially now that the objective is to capture? That is way more difficult then a search and destroy. Not to mention, these advisors Obama sent are helping an army that is just as guilty as the LRA when it comes to wartime attrocities. 

It's all just a front to make people happy. Only reason America is helping Uganada now is to pay them back for their help in Somalia and the fact that large amounts of oil have been discovered in and around Lake Albert (lake on the border of Uganada). Africa is the richest continent in the world when it comes to untapped natural resources.  The US has been wanting a decent foothold in there for years now. Maybe now, it'll get it's chance.


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2012)

about they stirred the pot and brought a shit storm. Kony was two years ago weakened and peace talks were on the near horizon, then Invisible Children stepped in, pissed him and his army off and excerbated the situation. And again, it's an awful lot of colonialism. These white kids have to go in and save the darkies. AMURRICAH. Even though, if you'll notice that their video doesn't even center on the people they want to save, it moreso focuses on the groups of white kids running around. Notice that in the camera shots? Yeah. Fuckers.



CaptainCool said:


> its a scam and nothing more  http://blog.joerenken.com/2012/03/07/invisible-children-and-kony-2012-exposed/



Fucking correct.



shteev said:


> Should've known everyone on here would be cynical.
> Tell me, then, is it better for no action to be taken at all?



In this case? Sadly, yes.

But even better than not donating to a charity with a track record of directly instigating social upheaval and violence, is donating to a charity that actually does good. I for one refuse to donate money to an organization that care more about exagerated lies, neo-colonialsim, and gimicky T-shirts than about the real current issues in third world nations. I prefer the direct approach. I have a trusted aquaintance who sells beads made in Africa, the prices are high, but the beads are made by hand out of recycled glass bottles. It gives people jobs so it's not degrading them with handouts, and it directly influences local economies in Ghana/Uganda while funding schools, medical facilities, and access to clean water and basic nutrition. So eco-friendly recycling tied with a charity that doesn't pander to neo-colonialism, AND I get some awesome handmade beads to make into art. Also the trader I buy from is completely transparent about her organization and funds, I pay roughly $1.50-$3 a bead and I am gaurunteed that 80% goes directly to the bead makers (20% going for shipping overseas, traders incomes, other costs, taxes, tarriffs, and import fees) all this through a trusted individual who has been doing this for over 10 years. When she travels through I always get to see new pictures, letters, and stories.

My advice? Find a small charity, one that works on local levels, one that is transparent on where funding goes, and one that shows obvious beneficial results. Pouring money at something large with tons of beuracracy doesn't work. KNOW where your money is going and what EXACTLY it is paying for. That way you don't end up endorsing more blood shed as is the case here.



Ikrit said:


> LOL I think I'll type out some disgusting shit mitigating the severity of what is currently happening and diminishing/tarnishing the ture horror of the level of atrocity, human suffering, and loss of life.
> I, Ikrit, am a scumbag making jokes about real dead children, about sons forced at gun point into raping their mothers, about grandmothers forced to grind their grandbabies in pestles at gun point, at houses and crops burned, about people scarred, about eyes popped out and noses cut off, about forced amputation, about war, _*and about real life anguish that is continuing at this very second that I make this classy joke.*_


FUCK YOU.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> These white kids have to go in and save the darkies. AMURRICAH. Even though, if you'll notice that their video doesn't even center on the people they want to save, it moreso focuses on the groups of white kids running around. Notice that in the camera shots? Yeah. Fuckers.


Many efforts to improve the state of the third world are rich people's ideological pipe-dreams. I expect that very little of the aid ever reaches it's intended destination and what does get there does almost nothing to help.

The one I hate most though is when students go on trips to third world countries to "Go build an orphanage". No, that's not helping. That's just an expensive gap-yah holiday that makes you feel like you're doing something. 

As far as I can see, a lot of first-world donations to charity are just cases of moral circlejerking.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> Even though, if you'll notice that their video doesn't even center on the people they want to save, it moreso focuses on the groups of white kids running around. Notice that in the camera shots? Yeah. Fuckers.



Skimming through the video, I don't even recall seeing an african-looking person anywhere aside from Kony himself (I'm probably wrong, though). And that makes me wonder: aside from trying to militarize the zone and bringing white kids to Africa, what else do they _do_/planned to _do_?* How do they expect unexperienced people to help with such a grave and important conflic, or any regional conflict at all? Also, it's telling when 80% of their expenses are in marketing.

*And I guess the answer is "nothing".


EDIT: Nevermind, it's pretty obvious they don't have a planned _modus operandi_.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 7, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> It's telling when 80% of their expenses are in marketing.


It certainly seems to have been a successful investment if you look at the number of people buying into it.


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> The one I hate most though is when students go on trips to third world countries to "Go build an orphanage". No, that's not helping. That's just an expensive gap-yah holiday that makes you feel like you're doing something.



Oh jesus. I see this a lot actually. Though mostly done by religious aid organizations. I recently went to church with a friend and the youth group discussed sending high schoolers over as missionaries. Church funds would be taken out for the airfare, travel expenses, etc. And instead of sending a small targeted group of capable people who could speak the native language they decided not to leave anyone out and allowed twenty-six people to sign on. All of whom are pretty much unnecessary costly baggage when the money could have instead gone directly to the poor rather than funding a group slumming trip for upper-middle class white suburb dwellers. As well as a fat $700 in printing little fancy catichisms to pass out. I pointed out though, that their pamphlets and catechisms were printed in English, a language uncommon in the area they were going to, and also pointed out that not only is it not the language of the people they are trying to reach, but the povery stricken people they planned to give these little papers too probably wouldn't have the education to read anything in their own language let alone in a foreign English tongue. they responded that the catechisms would be attatched to mini-candybars so it was okay.
FUCK.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry, but invisible children is a bunch of fucking bullshit and quite frankly I'm sick of hearing about it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 7, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Sorry, but invisible children is a bunch of fucking bullshit and quite frankly I'm sick of hearing about it.




You are sick of hearing that 30k+ children are abducted, mutilated and millions of people are affected by this? I like that the message is getting out there, I wont donate to the charity cause im flat broke but I can do my part to spread awareness. I dont think its "bullshit" that people are mutilated and scared.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> You are sick of hearing that 30k+ children are abducted, mutilated and millions of people are affected by this? I like that the message is getting out there, I wont donate to the charity cause im flat broke but I can do my part to spread awareness. I dont think its "bullshit" that people are mutilated and scared.



You're an idiot if you donate to that charity, only 31% of their donations are used on helping the kids. Where is the rest going? In their pocket probably. I'm sick about hearing about a charity (allegedly) that isn't spending enough to help the children (If that is even what they are doing with what little money they are spending on it) Sorry, after what I've been reading and hearing today about the so called "Invisible Children" I am not entirely convinced it's a good charity that is doing what it set out to do.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 7, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> You're an idiot if you donate to that charity, only 31% of their donations are used on helping the kids. Where is the rest going? In their pocket probably. I'm sick about hearing about a charity (allegedly) that isn't spending enough to help the children (If that is even what they are doing with what little money they are spending on it) Sorry, after what I've been reading and hearing today about the so called "Invisible Children" I am not entirely convinced it's a good charity that is doing what it set out to do.



Most of it goes to production and raising awareness. If you would actually LOOK at their stuff you would know but you just spout off and assume its truth.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Most of it goes to production and raising awareness. If you would actually LOOK at their stuff you would know but you just spout off and assume its truth.



Just because they made a video doesn't mean the video is true either. Just sayin.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 7, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Just because they made a video doesn't mean the video is true either. Just sayin.




You really are ignorant. Just stop posting.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> You really are ignorant. Just stop posting.



Like I said I was just saying. These days video can easily lie.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 7, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> You really are ignorant. Just stop posting.


Whilst I appreciate you feel strongly on this matter, Randy has an opinion too. If you disagree with that then that's your opinion to hold. You're more likely to get respect for your own thoughts if you give respect to those of others. That's my experience of people at least.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> they responded that the catechisms would be attatched to mini-candybars so it was okay.
> FUCK.



They did that?

That is really fucking retarded....




RedFoxTwo said:


> Whilst I appreciate you feel strongly on this matter, Randy has an opinion too. If you disagree with that then that's your opinion to hold. You're more likely to get respect for your own thoughts if you give respect to those of others. That's my experience of people at least.



Just like how randy respected her by calling her an idiot?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Whilst I appreciate you feel strongly on this matter, Randy has an opinion too. If you disagree with that then that's your opinion to hold. You're more likely to get respect for your own thoughts if you give respect to those of others. That's my experience of people at least.



that'll be the day hell freezes over. :v


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 7, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Whilst I appreciate you feel strongly on this matter, Randy has an opinion too. If you disagree with that then that's your opinion to hold. You're more likely to get respect for your own thoughts if you give respect to those of others. That's my experience of people at least.




An opinion is isnt doubting the suffering of thousands of people. The issue is real. If he wants to pretend it isnt happening and the death and suffering is all a lie then fine.


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> You are sick of hearing that 30k+ children are abducted, mutilated and millions of people are affected by this? I like that the message is getting out there, I wont donate to the charity cause im flat broke but I can do my part to spread awareness. I dont think its "bullshit" that people are mutilated and scared.



It is and it isn't. The fact is that Uganda is rebuilding. The LRA is pretty much gone. Fighting "the good fight" against it is like fighting roadkill to save teh American highways. There are better charities, more current news, better sources of information, and other ways that impact lives in third world countries more efficiently, effectively, and positively. As it is buying a T-shirt that says "KONY2012" does exceedingly little to bring clean water, food, or access to healthcare, and honestly does even less for trying to find a sick, dying fugitive who has been without power since mid-2006. This campaign is years too late to do anything and is far more focused on the feel-good prospects of patting white kids on the back for reblogging an online video. If IC actually used their money to help people instead of on marketing and fancy filming I'd be more inclined to respect/support them. As it is not only have they wasted funds, spurred neo-colonialism, and marketed human suffering as a way to sell T-shirts and bnagles BUT they also directly inflamed social unrest in Uganda, they incited more violence, provoked more rape, and caused more kidnappings. They had a huge negative impact on that nation, and their actions have harmed thousands of people.

I don't really care if a chairty is ineffective or mismanages it's money. It's a pity, but it's not morally or ethically wrong to be poorly budgeted.
I draw the line though when a charitiy's actions incite harm on to the people they purport to save.




dinosaurdammit said:


> You are sick of hearing that 30k+ children are abducted, mutilated and millions of people are affected by this? I like that the message is getting out there, I wont donate to the charity cause im flat broke but I can do my part to spread awareness. I dont think its "bullshit" that people are mutilated and scared.



It is and it isn't. The fact is that Uganda is rebuilding. The LRA is pretty much gone. Fighting "the good fight" against it is like fighting roadkill to save teh American highways. There are better charities, more current news, better sources of information, and other ways that impact lives in third world countries more efficiently, effectively, and positively. As it is buying a T-shirt that says "KONY2012" does exceedingly little to bring clean water, food, or access to healthcare, and honestly does even less for trying to find a sick, dying fugitive who has been without power since mid-2006. This campaign is years too late to do anything and is far more focused on the feel-good prospects of patting white kids on the back for reblogging an online video. If IC actually used their money to help people instead of on marketing and fancy filming I'd be more inclined to respect/support them. As it is not only have they wasted funds, spurred neo-colonialism, and marketed human suffering as a way to sell T-shirts and bnagles BUT they also directly inflamed social unrest in Uganda, they incited more violence, provoked more rape, and caused more kidnappings. They had a huge negative impact on that nation, and their actions have harmed thousands of people.

I don't really care if a chairty is ineffective or mismanages it's money. It's a pity, but it's not morally or ethically wrong to be poorly budgeted.
I draw the line though when a charitiy's actions incite harm on to the people they purport to save.




Crusader Mike said:


> They did that?
> 
> That is really fucking retarded....



It was underhanded as well. They glued the candy bars to the catechisms so that the starving children would be forced to take the English catechisms if they wanted the candy. It was disgusting to be honestly. It's beyond skeezy to use bribes of cheap nutrionless candy against starving children. It's downright scummy.
"_Oh you're starving? We wasted money on paper that you can't read and you can't eat with the intent and premeditation to force you to take our pamphlets as we've attached a few empty calories to it with glue."
_


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> An opinion is isnt doubting the suffering of thousands of people. The issue is real. If he wants to pretend it isnt happening and the death and suffering is all a lie then fine.



Get your facts right for a start I am not fucking doubting the suffering of people, I'm doubting the legitimacy of the charity allegedly supporting it. Reading comprehension FAIL first prize.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> It is and it isn't. The fact is that Uganda is rebuilding. The LRA is pretty much gone. Fighting "the good fight" against it is like fighting roadkill to save teh American highways. There are better charities, more current news, better sources of information, and other ways that impact lives in third world countries more efficiently, effectively, and positively. As it is buying a T-shirt that says "KONY2012" does exceedingly little to bring clean water, food, or access to healthcare, and honestly does even less for trying to find a sick, dying fugitive who has been without power since mid-2006. This campaign is years too late to do anything and is far more focused on the feel-good prospects of patting white kids on the back for reblogging an online video. If IC actually used their money to help people instead of on marketing and fancy filming I'd be more inclined to respect/support them. As it is not only have they wasted funds, spurred neo-colonialism, and marketed human suffering as a way to sell T-shirts and bnagles BUT they also directly inflamed social unrest in Uganda, they incited more violence, provoked more rape, and caused more kidnappings. They had a huge negative impact on that nation, and their actions have harmed thousands of people.
> 
> I don't really care if a chairty is ineffective or mismanages it's money. It's a pity, but it's not morally or ethically wrong to be poorly budgeted.
> I draw the line though when a charitiy's actions incite harm on to the people they purport to save.




Charities I participate in are like water.org.  They bring clean water and nerdfighters all around the world donate to ensure that their water remains safe. The problem is if you have a water well that is in uganda and the rebels take it over then its all for not. There are many things that rely on getting that whole regime out including getting the government over there a good purge. I agree the charity is pointing at the battle but a lot of people didnt even know it was going on till someone rattled about it. The blight is the main point of concern and I highly think that this among many other issues needs to be brought up in congress, this is just a way to get the message out. IMO




Randy-Darkshade said:


> Like I said I was just saying. These days video can easily lie.



considering this is all you posted it can lead one to see that you do doubt that it happens. Reading comprehension fail or getting your actual point across fail?


----------



## Aetius (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> It was underhanded as well. They glued the candy bars to the catechisms so that the starving children would be forced to take the English catechisms if they wanted the candy. It was disgusting to be honestly. It's beyond skeezy to use bribes of cheap nutrionless candy against starving children. It's downright scummy.
> "_Oh you're starving? We wasted money on paper that you can't read and you can't eat with the intent and premeditation to force you to take our pamphlets as we've attached a few empty calories to it with glue."
> _



That is completly abominable, I have lost so much respect for groups that pursue those missions.


----------



## yackitysmackity (Mar 7, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> You're an idiot if you donate to that charity, only 31% of their donations are used on helping the kids. Where is the rest going? In their pocket probably. I'm sick about hearing about a charity (allegedly) that isn't spending enough to help the children (If that is even what they are doing with what little money they are spending on it) Sorry, after what I've been reading and hearing today about the so called "Invisible Children" I am not entirely convinced it's a good charity that is doing what it set out to do.



http://c2052482.r82.cf0.rackcdn.com...1-Audited Financial Statements.pdf?1320205055

That's their financial statements for last year. 

 Basically says they spent $8,676,614. Only 32% went to direct  services. Rest went to staff salaries, travel  and transport, and film production. 

Not exactly in their pockets, but jeez.


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I agree the charity is pointing at the battle but a lot of people didnt even know it was going on till someone rattled about it. This is just a way to get the message out. IMO


 Not to be a dick, because I think you're an awesome person and I greatly respect you for your charity involvement and empathy to the cause, but is the "message" by IC really worth it though?


*Invisible Children:*
*Pros: 
*More first world people know about the problems that were in Uganda in 2003 when this video was made.
More white kids get self-esteem boosting T-shirts that tell them that they saved Afrikaaan peoples.
Those T-shirts have nicely designed logos. Yeah!
*
Cons:
*More first world people know about the conflict, however most are content to simply reblog the video and not actually do anything to remedy the suffering.
Caused more violence
Caused more rape
Caused more kidnapping
Broke up not one but two peace talks
Is beating the drums of war for the US to send military into a soveriegn nation that doesn't want us there.
Money is being taken away from other more legitimate charities to fund this one.
Neo-Colonialism.
The information being pandered is for the most part false, incorrect, and/or out dated.
KONY2012 is about revenge killing and not about actually saving any children
Killing Kony will likely reflame the conflict and result in strengthening the currently dwindling scattered forces of the LRA. Which would in turn cause more murder, rape, and kidnapping.


----------



## Machine (Mar 7, 2012)

In the last IC documentary I had watched months ago, their only mentioned achievement told of was building two radio towers in two Ugandan villages so that they could warn each other when a horde of armed, kidnapped children storms in.

This helps _so_ much, man.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> Is the "message" really worth it though?
> 
> 
> *Invisible Children:*
> ...



As a criminal who murdered- tortured and raped thousands possibly shouldnt he be brought forth to justice? If he and his goons are taken down wouldnt it send a message though to others who would attempt it that they wouldnt rule like that with immunity? I mean at some point someone should answer for this. If anything the refugees should be totally moved. AWAY- far away from his "army".


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> they responded that the catechisms would be attatched to mini-candybars so it was okay.
> FUCK.



...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My jaw literally dropped. What are they thinking?! ARE THEY EVEN THINKING?!
*headdesk*

Anyway, in order not to be completely unproductive, I'll congratulate Jagged Edge for trying to rise awareness about this charity's issues outside of this forum.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 7, 2012)

Anyway, what's to say if we get rid of Kony the problem of children being abused will go away?

As soon as we take one bad person out of the bad situation, some other random will step up to fill the exploitative niche left by the last one.

I personally don't see that there will be an end to the political strife and horrible goings-on in Africa in my lifetime. It's very discouraging but I suppose we can at least do some immediate good such as providing clean water.


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> That is completly abominable, I have lost so much respect for groups that pursue those missions.


Don't even get me started here. One side of my family has a long standing tradition of missionary work. Talking to them pisses me off. My great Uncle was telling me about he and his wife were missionaries in Costa Rica they made the locals build their house for free and do daily chores/tasks for them by threatening them with god's retribution. And the man says this fondly with a pleasant mild-mannered smile on his face as if he's reminiscing pleasant days and honorable deeds. My aunt will talk happily about smacking children with sticks in efforts to "train them" to read. Not teach, note the use of the word "train" as if people in third world countries are beasts. It's appalling really. I hate them so much and they ruin family reunions with their malarky. And they're full of "funny" stories about how other missionaries also abused power, caused harm, or belittled the people they traveled to "save".


----------



## yackitysmackity (Mar 7, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> As a criminal who murdered- tortured and raped thousands possibly shouldnt he be brought forth to justice? If he and his goons are taken down wouldnt it send a message though to others who would attempt it that they wouldnt rule like that with immunity? I mean at some point someone should answer for this. If anything the refugees should be totally moved. AWAY- far away from his "army".



The problem with that though is that it's very unrealistic. Like I mentioned before, AFRICOM (US/African forces) has been trying to KILL him since 08' (publicly; who knows about earlier) and they've failed time and time again. Now they're trying to capture him? Something that is way more difficult to accomplish than search and destroy. 

Now we have military advisors helping an army with history of being as ruthless as the LBA just to get a foothold in Africa.


----------



## Machine (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> Don't even get me started here. One side of my family has a long standing tradition of missionary work. Talking to them pisses me off. My great Uncle was telling me about he and his wife were missionaries in Costa Rica they made the locals build their house for free and do daily chores/tasks for them by threatening them with god's retribution. And the man says this fondly with a pleasant mild-mannered smile on his face as if he's reminiscing pleasant days and honorable deeds. My aunt will talk happily about smacking children with sticks in efforts to "train them" to read. Not teach, note the use of the word "train" as if people in third world countries are beasts. It's appalling really. I hate them so much and they ruin family reunions with their malarky. And they're full of "funny" stories about how other missionaries also abused power, caused harm, or belittled the people they traveled to "save".


Is losing faith in humanity overrated?


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> As a criminal who murdered- tortured and raped thousands possibly shouldnt he be brought forth to justice? If he and his goons are taken down wouldnt it send a message though to others who would attempt it that they wouldnt rule like that with immunity? I mean at some point someone should answer for this. If anything the refugees should be totally moved. AWAY- far away from his "army".


His "army" doesn't really exist any more. It's loose bands that are constantly roaming. To move refugees totally away from these splinter cells we'd have to evacuate Uganda.
As for bringing him to justice, I think it's hardly justice if we kill him and his death begins this conflict all over again. I think it's far better for him to die from his disease in a clammy cave than for us to invade a country to kill him. Again, especially if there is sufficient risk that his killing would reincite more violence. He's honestly not worth it. Killing him is not worth it if even one more child is forced to suffer in retribution for killing him. His death isn't justice if in death he causes more harm to innocents than when alive. And I'd hate to make a martyr out of so monstrous a man.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> His "army" doesn't really exist any more. It's loose bands that are constantly roaming. To move refugees totally away from these splinter cells we'd have to evacuate Uganda.
> As for bringing him to justice, I think it's hardly justice if we kill him and his death begins this conflict all over again. I think it's far better for him to die from his disease in a clammy cave than for us to invade a country to kill him. Again, especially if there is sufficient risk that his killing would reincite more violence. He's honestly not worth it. Killing him is not worth it if even one more child is forced to suffer in retribution for killing him. His death isn't justice if in death he causes more harm to innocents than when alive. And I'd hate to make a martyr out of so monstrous a man.



I just hate to see he would go free and just show others in toe with him that nothing will happen if you commit such horrid acts ya know?


----------



## Tango (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> His "army" doesn't really exist any more. It's loose bands that are constantly roaming. To move refugees totally away from these splinter cells we'd have to evacuate Uganda.
> As for bringing him to justice, I think it's hardly justice if we kill him and his death begins this conflict all over again. I think it's far better for him to die from his disease in a clammy cave than for us to invade a country to kill him. Again, especially if there is sufficient risk that his killing would reincite more violence. He's honestly not worth it. Killing him is not worth it if even one more child is forced to suffer in retribution for killing him. His death isn't justice if in death he causes more harm to innocents than when alive. And I'd hate to make a martyr out of so monstrous a man.



I agree with you. Let him die in the jungle of cock-rot fever or whatever. What needs to be done is really humanitarian efforts on water purification, food production, health care and education. We didn't do this in Afgahnistan or Iraq with was one of the big factors that caused so much grief after we invaded (I'm not advocating war with Uganda. Frankly, the US has been in enough conflicts. No more please!). If the people have clean water, full bellies, basic health care when they are sick (minus the religious bull) and their kids have a better chance with education then they are more likely to progress to a better standard of living.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm currently watching the video. Despite what some people think of me I am not narrow minded and I can be made to see things differently. However, reading the posts in here, and watching the Kony2012 video still leaves me with mixed feelings about the whole thing.


----------



## narukiba (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm not trying to be mean but Invisible Children is a scam. It was started as a charity yet the founders are now rich. The majority of their profit does not go to Uganda. It stays here. When you think about it it is the ultimate pyramid scheme. I have a pen pall in Uganda and she has informed me that Invisible Children is not doing everything they say they are and that they are actually being boycotted by the citizens of Uganda. The majority of their money goes to training their 'roadies" and paying them to go around and ask for more money. All the while the founders and board of advisers are getting more money. If all the money donated actually went to Uganda then Uganda would be a bustling place and not a third world county. There are millions of dollars donated to Invisible Children. That can build houses and provide food for thousands of people of used correctly. Which it isn't.


----------



## Kitutal (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEQ9MtXGBGE

just had to copy this over here. he does make some good points.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2012)

narukiba said:


> I'm not trying to be mean but Invisible Children is a scam. It was started as a charity yet the founders are now rich. The majority of their profit does not go to Uganda. It stays here. When you think about it it is the ultimate pyramid scheme. I have a pen pall in Uganda and she has informed me that Invisible Children is not doing everything they say they are and that they are actually being boycotted by the citizens of Uganda. The majority of their money goes to training their 'roadies" and paying them to go around and ask for more money. All the while the founders and board of advisers are getting more money. If all the money donated actually went to Uganda then Uganda would be a bustling place and not a third world county. There are millions of dollars donated to Invisible Children. That can build houses and provide food for thousands of people of used correctly. Which it isn't.



And DD wonders why I am so skeptical over it and doubt the charity. It doesn't help when people come along with posts like this. So much out there about how good the charity is and how bad it is I dunno wtf to think anymore.


----------



## narukiba (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm just sayin. I have an actual source in Uganda and she has been telling me to stay away from them and that they are a scam.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 7, 2012)

narukiba said:


> I have an actual source in Uganda


Please do share this with us all.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 7, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Please do share this with us all.



uh



narukiba said:


> I'm not trying to be mean but Invisible Children is a scam. It was started as a charity yet the founders are now rich. The majority of their profit does not go to Uganda. It stays here. When you think about it it is the ultimate pyramid scheme.* I have a pen pall in Uganda and she has informed me that Invisible Children is not doing everything they say they are and that they are actually being boycotted by the citizens of Uganda. The majority of their money goes to training their 'roadies" and paying them to go around and ask for more money. All the while the founders and board of advisers are getting more money. If all the money donated actually went to Uganda then Uganda would be a bustling place and not a third world county. There are millions of dollars donated to Invisible Children. That can build houses and provide food for thousands of people of used correctly. Which it isn't.*


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Please do share this with us all.



Actually, I agree. I've love a pen pal to talk to and the cultural exchange would be good for me.
Or are you being sardonic, RedFoxTwo?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2012)

Deo said:


> Actually, I agree. I've love a pen pal to talk to and the cultural exchange would be good for me.
> Or are you being sardonic, RedFoxTwo?



Why have a penpal when you have the internet? :v


----------



## narukiba (Mar 7, 2012)

My friend is a Ugandan writer who is a citizen. She is obviously more well off than the people affected by this whole thing. But what she is very knowing of is that there are other charities like IC that are companies and not charity. When Angelina Jolie goes to the Middle East she makes a million dollars a day. IC is permanently set up there. She said it came across as well intentioned when they opened a school here and there but thats it. She says that all the money being donated never actually reaches Uganda. She told me that the authorities have caught on to this and have been boycotting it because it is just wrong to make money of of PR when you didn't do anything. It is a corporation not a charity.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 7, 2012)

I apologise: I hadn't seen the original post where Narukiba explained about the pen-pal. 

I was being sardonic at the time, but that was due to my having not seen the right post and instead doubting how true Narukiba's statement was. Something which in retrospect was rather irresponsible of me. 

Sorry Naru'.


----------



## narukiba (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh, it's ok.


----------



## Cain (Mar 7, 2012)

I think we might be a bit off topic, as I think OP's original intention was to gain support.

Would a new thread against Kony 2012 and IC be suitable?


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 7, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> I think we might be a bit off topic, as I think OP's original intention was to gain support.
> 
> Would a new thread against Kony 2012 and IC be suitable?



Or just let this one be and put an 'EDIT:' on the OP.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 7, 2012)

It would have been nicer if the group would have raised more awareness on issues that are actually relevant.

Like, I dont know, The slaughter that is going on in Syria and the constant suicides in Tibet.


----------



## Enwon (Mar 7, 2012)

All through today, KONY2012 has appeared all over Facebook.  Someone made an event of it and invited me and like a thousand other people.  I turned down the event and was the only one to do so (I'd already heard about the charity's issues).  Then, my sister posted about it.  When I was walking to my room, she asked, "Did you watch KONY2012?"  I said, "No.  I didn't.  In fact, I've read that the charity behind it has fueled conflict and is horribly inefficient."  She said, "Just watch it."

It's getting to the point where I have to ask: How on earth did this become such a big thing?


----------



## zachhart12 (Mar 8, 2012)

http://blog.joerenken.com/2012/03/07/invisible-children-and-kony-2012-exposed/

IT'S A SCAM!


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 8, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> http://blog.joerenken.com/2012/03/07/invisible-children-and-kony-2012-exposed/
> 
> IT'S A SCAM!


We've been there already, sorry.


----------



## zachhart12 (Mar 8, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> We've been there already, sorry.



I know


----------



## yackitysmackity (Mar 8, 2012)

Enwon said:


> It's getting to the point where I have to ask: How on earth did this become such a big thing?



It's the bracelets man. Put a trendy bracelet behind any cause and the people come running.


----------



## Perception (Mar 8, 2012)

This Kony guy is probably effecting less than 50,000 people world wide, there are bigger humanitarian problems that people can put their resources to. Think about Somalia where 98% of the country is run by militants, also the country is in famine but the militants dont allow any food aid. 1000's of kids die every day there.

Also i agree with the notion that Africa is screwed at the moment. There always seems to be some fighting / crisis in Africa.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 8, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> I know



So why bother posting?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 8, 2012)

Enwon said:


> All through today, KONY2012 has appeared all over Facebook.  Someone made an event of it and invited me and like a thousand other people.  I turned down the event and was the only one to do so (I'd already heard about the charity's issues).  Then, my sister posted about it.  When I was walking to my room, she asked, "Did you watch KONY2012?"  I said, "No.  I didn't.  In fact, I've read that the charity behind it has fueled conflict and is horribly inefficient."  She said, "Just watch it."
> 
> It's getting to the point where I have to ask: How on earth did this become such a big thing?



People are gullible. It's that simple.

Imo, they'd be better off putting the money into helping the children, building wells etc etc instead of raising awareness for a criminal that from what I hear is going to die anyway. This charity is not spreading itself out enough, it's concentrating to much on one target and not the real issue.


----------



## triage (Mar 8, 2012)

now that i thought about it, KONY2012 people can fuck themselves with a rake.

where were these people years ago when 37.% of ugandans were living below the poverty line or that for a significant part of the early 2000s there were _8 physicians per 100,000 persons_? where were these guys when 60,000 students each year are qualified to go onto higher learning but only 35% actually are able to get into universities?

330 people were killed by the LRA in a single raid in 2004. Now it's the 'trendy thing to do', so NOW we're all getting up in arms. Half of these people can't find Uganda on a map. 

I'm happy to see the spread of humanitarianism- I am disgusted to see that it takes a stupid fucking "viral campaign" for people to suddenly get off their asses and inexplicably start caring so they can get their brownie points. Frauds. You want to really help uganda, consider perusing ReliefWeb, BOSCO Uganda or even Christian Relief Uganda.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 8, 2012)

triage said:


> now that i thought about it, KONY2012 people can fuck themselves with a rake.
> 
> where were these people years ago when 37.% of ugandans were living below the poverty line or that for a significant part of the early 2000s there were _8 physicians per 100,000 persons_? where were these guys when 60,000 students each year are qualified to go onto higher learning but only 35% actually are able to get into universities?
> 
> ...



Thing is, no one is getting off their asses and doing anything, all people are doing is spreading the video around instead of donating. In all honesty I'd rather go buy thrift items from the Macro Uganda shop in my town. At least  I know they collect money to actually HELP the children themselves.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 8, 2012)

has anyone posted the picture of the IC folks posing with guns yet?
http://www.scarlettlion.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/GlennaGordon_InvisibleChildrenA.jpg 
OUR HEROES LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!
oh yeah, lets save an entire continent that has more than enough problems with war... WITH MORE WAR! =D
FUCK THOSE MORONS!
the idea might be right. it IS a good idea to raise awareness. but what these people are doing is simply WRONG!
i wont even mention anymore that i wont support ANY organisation that supports the militar, war and with that killing of homosexuals ONLY because they are gay, which is exactly what the government and military in uganda are doing.
what do YOU think they will spend the money on? killing a guy who is on his last leg and starving in the jungle or the extermination of gay people because of their retarded ideology?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 8, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> has anyone posted the picture of the IC folks posing with guns yet?
> http://www.scarlettlion.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/GlennaGordon_InvisibleChildrenA.jpg
> OUR HEROES LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!
> oh yeah, lets save an entire continent that has more than enough problems with war... WITH MORE WAR! =D
> ...



What the fucking fuck are you talking about? Kony2012 ISN'T supporting the uganda millitary in killing gay people, moron.

The Charity is trying to raise awareness of the guy responsible for it, and responsible for the murder of children. Not support it.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 8, 2012)

http://s3.amazonaws.com/www.invisiblechildren.com/critiques.html

Response of the charity to critiques (which I applaud them for addressing)


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 8, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> What the fucking fuck are you talking about? Kony2012 ISN'T supporting the uganda millitary in killing gay people, moron.
> 
> The Charity is trying to raise awareness of the guy responsible for it, and responsible for the murder of children. Not support it.



most of the sources that i found say differently.
they even flat out lie in their FAQ section about how they spend the money! there they say that 50% go to the people who need it. but in their books it says that only about 32% actually go there... the rest goes to travel expenses and salaries.
i dont trust those people. raising awareness is a good thing but what they are doing is simply WRONG.

oh also! since you all seem to love uganda so much right now, give this a shot. shouldnt be a problem for you at all


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 8, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> most of the sources that i found say differently.
> they even flat out lie in their FAQ section about how they spend the money! there they say that 50% go to the people who need it. but in their books it says that only about 32% actually go there... the rest goes to travel expenses and salaries.
> i dont trust those people. raising awareness is a good thing but what they are doing is simply WRONG.
> 
> oh also! since you all seem to love uganda so much right now, give this a shot. shouldnt be a problem for you at all



No it isn't a problem to find Uganda, just use google maps. :v


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 8, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> No it isn't a problem to find Uganda, just use google maps. :v



that works but that wasnt the point i was trying to make ;D


----------



## yackitysmackity (Mar 8, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> What the fucking fuck are you talking about? Kony2012 ISN'T supporting the uganda millitary in killing gay people, moron.



Not directly no. Though Uganada is still very anti-homosexual. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uganda_Anti-Homosexuality_Bill

That's a bill they've been trying to get passed for years. Basically life imprisonment for being gay and at one point (before it was revised) the death penalty for others who fell under certain circumstances.

Last I checked over 20 countries in Africa were still extremely anti-homosexual and considering all the atrocities the Ugandan army has been responsible for in the past, I would not put killing gay people for just being gay, past them.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 8, 2012)

yackitysmackity said:


> Not directly no. Though Uganada is still very anti-homosexual.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uganda_Anti-Homosexuality_Bill
> 
> ...



not to mention that in a country as corrupt as uganda it is only a matter of time until the government gets their hands on the money, anyway.
helping african countries with money is wrong and doesnt work... they just buy more tanks and try to ignore human rights even harder >__>


----------



## Cain (Mar 8, 2012)

Just so you guys know, I'm taking some of the sources and points you're posting and putting them up on this: 
https://www.facebook.com/theothersideofkony2012


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 8, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Just so you guys know, I'm taking some of the sources and points you're posting and putting them up on this:
> https://www.facebook.com/theothersideofkony2012



go right ahead, i dont mind


----------



## Aetius (Mar 8, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Just so you guys know, I'm taking some of the sources and points you're posting and putting them up on this:
> https://www.facebook.com/theothersideofkony2012



I found your facebook :V


----------



## Cain (Mar 8, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> I found your facebook :V


LIES.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 8, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> LIES.


I have +100000 internet stalking skill :v

Tbh, it seems like the whole Kony thing has died on facebook for this moment.

My news feed isn't being as spammed out as it was yesterday.


----------



## Cain (Mar 8, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> I have +100000 internet stalking skill :v
> 
> Tbh, it seems like the whole Kony thing has died on facebook for this moment.
> 
> My news feed isn't being as spammed out as it was yesterday.


Yeah, but it's moved onto YouTube. Every popular video I watch has at least one comment about Kony 2012.


----------



## triage (Mar 10, 2012)

Ball so hard motherfuckers wanna find me

but first niggas gotta find me

-Joseph Kony, 2012


----------



## Haru_Ray (Mar 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;RMcJuhGy7sA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMcJuhGy7sA[/video]


----------



## Juniper Squirrel (Mar 10, 2012)

Upon seeing the video the first time, the thing that immediately bothered me was the ICC. I'm usually not for these "International Justice" or "International Criminals" organizations, because they're selective of what countries they want to target. For example, I could never see them targeting a businessman from a first world country using slave labor for his business. Yes these kinds of people are real, and some have burned their factories with all the slaves in them, but since they are first world rich people, they are suddenly not crimes against humanity.

Like a lot of people have mentioned, Kony is a terrible person yes, but this campaign is not going to take the correct steps to bring him down, let alone the fact that the money is being used more for the campaign than for the aid.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Mar 10, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Oh hey, I watched a documentary too once.
> 
> Thread reads terribly like an advertisement to me.


And as we all know advertisement is universally loathsome, even if it advertises the work of an organization trying to fight against one of the worst atrocities in recent history.

Burn the OP!

(But seriously, eleven thises? What's _wrong _with you people?)


----------



## triage (Mar 10, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> And as we all know advertisement is universally loathsome, even if it advertises the work of an organization trying to fight against one of the worst atrocities in recent history.



which thread has that ad?


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Mar 11, 2012)

Shady charity uses white guilt to fund corrupt foreign military.  I'm very surprised paws not 
http://visiblechildren.tumblr.com/


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 11, 2012)

i just want to say that this has been going on for more then 20 years but it hits youtube and  week later the usa has a whole movement, very odd.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 11, 2012)

Osiris the jackal said:


> i just want to say that this has been going on for more then 20 years but it hits youtube and  week later the usa has a whole movement, very odd.


It just goes to show how little attention people pay to what's going on in the world, and the only way to get them to notice is to interrupt their videos of piano playing cats. 

Depressing really.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 11, 2012)

I remember the news reporting about Joseph Kony back in..erm...2008 I think. Yet it isn't until now that people suddenly, due to a video, give a shit about what he did/does.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 11, 2012)

Attention everyone.

Kony is now a meme.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 12, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Attention everyone.
> 
> Kony is now a meme.



Link just shows a blank page.

Edit: Correction it does work.


----------



## Ovidius (Mar 12, 2012)

http://visiblechildren.tumblr.com/ - I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Cain (Mar 12, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Attention everyone.
> 
> Kony is now a meme.


Yeah, those exploded on my FB newsfeed a couple of days ago too.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll just leave this here-


			
				Uganda's government on the Kony2012 said:
			
		

> _"What that video says is totally wrong,  and it can cause us more problems than help us," said Dr Beatrice Mpora,  director of Kairos, a community health organisation in Gulu, a town  that was once the centre of the rebels' activities.
> 
> "There has not been a single soul from the LRA here since 2006. Now we  have peace, people are back in their homes, they are planting their  fields, they are starting their businesses. That is what people should  help us with."
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...2012-growing-outrage-in-Uganda-over-film.html
Apparently the lord's resistance army fled years ago.


----------



## Deo (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow look at this thread. Shitloads of people posting "I'll just post this here"
 ha ha ha ha
I posted that shit days ago. It's on the fucking first page of the thread you morons.
READ THE THREAD BEFORE YOU POST.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 12, 2012)

but how will the world get better if we don't update our facebook statuses?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2012)

Deo said:


> Wow look at this thread. Shitloads of people posting "I'll just post this here"
> ha ha ha ha
> I posted that shit days ago. It's on the fucking first page of the thread you morons.
> READ THE THREAD BEFORE YOU POST.


Sorry my fault.
I stopped caring about invisible children years ago cause one time at my old church they flew a person from Uganda out to america to speak to us and then flew out five of the college group to Uganda to speak to them.  My thoughts upon hearing that was, "wait. wait. so you have enough money to fly a person from Uganda to the USA and 8 college students to Uganda and yet you still need more donations?  Wouldn't it save money just to not fly people back and forth?"


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 13, 2012)

Deo said:


> Wow look at this thread. Shitloads of people posting "I'll just post this here"
> ha ha ha ha
> I posted that shit days ago. It's on the fucking first page of the thread you morons.
> READ THE THREAD BEFORE YOU POST.



Why read threads when it's so much easier to lull ourselves into believing we're the first to discover everything on the internet?

:V


----------



## ADF (Mar 13, 2012)

The general impressions I'm hearing from people is this video is being used to prep public opinion to support sending "assistance" over there, to "help" them.

Help is the scariest word you can hear from the western world. It is usually followed by troop occupation, destabilisation and looting of local resources. I'm sure we will help them protect all that oil they discovered in 2006.


----------

